# Moss mantis, Fulgorids



## orionmystery (Jul 18, 2012)

Moss mantis,_ Majangella sp._, possible M. moultoni More cool mantids of Malaysia: http://&#8203;orionmystery.blogspot.com/&#8203;2012/03/mantis.html



IMG_7698 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7489 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7485 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_7513 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful Fulgorid: _Penthicodes variegata_



IMG_6630 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

My other Fulgorid from Sarawak, Borneo. A _Polydictya sp,_ probably of the group of _basalis _but it is impossible to give a species name without checking directly the specimen. (ID and info credit: Jerome). Image cropped a fair bit.



IMG_7279 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2012)

First fulgorid and 3rd/4th of the mantis are my favourites... Great photos


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 18, 2012)

I like 5, has a good contrast


----------

